# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Quảng Trị - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Quang Tri

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Quảng Trị* cho người thân, bạn bè. Didau.org xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Quảng Trị*.

*Bánh ít lá gai*

Bánh ít lá gai là loại bánh ngọt. Có nhiều nơi làm bánh ít nhân thịt đậu đỗ hoặc nấm thì bánh đó không làm từ lá gai mà từ bột nếp. Nhân bánh ít lá gai thường là đậu xanh bóc vỏ, nhân được trộn với đường nên khi bánh chín thì mật đường đã ứa ra toàn lớp lá gai nhồi.



*Rượu Kim Long*

Rượu Kim Long là đặc sản nổi tiếng của Quảng Trị. Rượu được nấu tại làng Kim Long, xã Hải Quế, huyện Hải Lăng, tỉnh Quảng Trị. 



*Rượu Tân Long*

Rượu nếp Tân Long là loại rượu đặc sản của vùng đất Tân Long Hướng Hóa Quảng Trị. Rượu chỉ nấu được duy nhất tại làng Long Hợp xã Tân Long huyện Hướng Hóa tỉnh Quảng Trị.



*Gợi ý một số điểm mua sắm khi đi du lịch Quảng Trị:*

*Chợ Đông Hà*

Chợ Đông Hà, là trung tâm thương mại lớn của địa phương, nơi gần như duy nhất để khách du lịch tham quan mua sắm các loại hàng hoá có nguồn gốc từ Thái Lan, Trung Quốc... là một trong những chợ được xếp vào nhóm lớn nhất nước cả về quy mô công trình và năng lực kinh doanh hàng hoá.



Chợ Đông Hà không những là hình ảnh thân quen, gần gũi đối với mỗi người dân Đông Hà - Quảng Trị, mà còn được nhiều người sinh sống trên mọi miền đất nước biết đến, du khách đến Đông Hà không ai không một lần ghé thăm chợ Đông Hà.

*Trung tâm thương mại Lao Bảo*

Trung tâm thương mại Lao Bảo - Lao Bảo là một trong những khu kinh tế cửa khẩu quan trọng nhất của Việt Nam nằm tại khu vực cửa khẩu Lao Bảo. Cửa khẩu Lao Bảo là một cửa khẩu của Việt Nam trên đường biên giới giữa Việt Nam và Lào, thuộc huyện Hướng Hóa, tỉnh Quảng Trị.



Đến với Trung tâm thương mại Lao Bảo bạn tha hồ mua sắm các mặt hàng rẻ tiền, một số mặt hàng được miễn thuế. có cơ hội du lịch tham quan đất nước bạn Lào.

*Chợ Diên Sanh (chợ Kẻ Diên*

Chợ Diên Sanh ngày nay ( Kẻ Diên xưa), thuộc Làng Diên Sanh , xã Hải Thọ, huyện  Hải Lăng, Quảng Trị  được biết đến qua bài ca dao cổ nổi tiếng  "Mười Quả Trứng"



Không chỉ nổi tiếng qua ca dao mà chợ Diên Sanh còn được biết đến qua những đặc sản: Cháo Bột Hải Lăng( Cháo vạc giường), nghe kể cháo bột  có từ những năm giữa thập kỷ 1960, Xuất xứ từ quán cháo bột mụ Long. Bên cạnh đó còn có món Lòng Sã,  ăn một tô Lòng sã với một ly rượu Kim Lông thì ngon tuyệt nhớ mãi không quên.

*Siêu thị CoopMart Đông Hà*

Siêu thị Quảng Trị - Siêu thị CoopMart Đông Hà được xây dựng tại Trung tâm TP. Đông Hà (Quảng Trị) cận chợ Đông Hà có mặt tiền đường Trần Hưng Đạo, với diện tích kinh doanh 5.500m2 gồm một tầng hầm, một tầng trệt, 2 tầng lầu...



Ngoài khu vực tự chọn còn bao gồm nhiều loại hình kinh doanh khác như: khu ẩm thực, khu kinh doanh thời trang và các dịch vụ tiện ích khác với trên 20.000 mặt hàng thuộc các ngành thực phẩm công nghệ, đông lạnh, thực phẩm tươi sống, chế biến nấu chín; hoá mỹ phẩm; thời trang dệt may; đồ dùng gia đình, hàng gia dụng Co.opMart... đảm bảo về chất lượng, đa dạng về chủng loại 

*Chợ Quảng Trị, Thị xã Quảng Trị*

Chợ Quảng Trị thuộc phường 3 thị xã Quảng Trị nằm bên dòng sông Thạch Hãn, ngay đoạn  ngã tư đường Trần Hưng Đạo giao nhau với đường Quang Trung, Cách Thành Cổ Quảng Trị 500m cách Quốc Lộ 1A 1,5km.



Chợ Quảng Trị là trung tâm mua bán lớn nhất ở khu vực Thị Xã và các vùng lân cận với các mặt hàng đủ loại.







Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Quảng Trị* - *tour du lich Quang Tri*Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Quảng Trị click vào *du lịch Quảng Trị* - *du lich Quang Tri*

----------


## hangnt

*Kẹo gương* : Gọi là kẹo gương vì loại kẹo này trong như pha lê, đẹp như bức tranh tĩnh vật với màu vàng ươm của đậu phụng, trắng vàng của mè và mong manh dễ vỡ làm cho người thưởng thức phải nâng niu trên tay như đồ cổ ngoạn. Kẹo gương từ xưa được sản xuất ở Thu Xà (xã Nghĩa Hoà, huyện Tư Nghĩa). Hiện nay, nghề sản xuất kẹo gương có khắp nơi trong tỉnh, nhưng chủ yếu tập trung ở TP.Quảng Ngãi. Làm kẹo gương, quan trọng nhất là giai đoạn đường thắng tới. Nếu già quá, đường sẽ đỏ và trài mỏng không kịp, còn thắng non thì kẹo không trong, không giòn. Người ta, cũng dùng lòng trắng trứng để loại bỏ tạp chất, dùng mạch nha và chanh tươi khống chế cho kẹo khỏi bị lại cát, tuyệt đối không dùng thêm loại hóa chất gì khác. Kẹo gương vừa đẹp, vừa ngon, màu sắc hấp dẫn, độc đáo là món ăn đặc sản tự hào của người dân Quảng Ngãi xưa nay.


*Quế Trà Bồng* : Cây quế ở huyện Trà Bồng ngày càng trở nên nổi tiếng bởi hương thơm đặc trưng và những tinh chất dược liệu quý. Quế và bột quế được dùng để làm gia vị chế biến các món ăn hoặc làm vị thuốc. Đã từ lâu, tiếng thơm của cây quế Trà Bồng được nhiều người biết đến như một thương hiệu. Nếu như trước đây, người ta biết đến cây quế Trà Bồng có lượng tinh dầu cao và mùi hương đặc biệt, thì hiện nay quế Trà Bồng còn được biết đến với các sản phẩm khác như đồ mỹ nghệ, nhang quế… Những năm trước đây, cây quế sau khi thu hoạch vỏ để chiết xuất tinh dầu, thân cây chỉ để làm củi. Nhưng gần đây, nhờ phát triển thêm các mặt hàng khác từ cây quế mà vỏ quế, gỗ quế và lá quế đều được thu gom mua bán. Điều này một phần giúp tăng thêm nguồn thu nhập cho các hộ trồng quế, đồng thời có thêm nguồn nguyên liệu phục vụ sản xuất các sản phẩm từ quế. Thị trấn Trà Xuân (Trà Bồng) đã xây dựng cơ sở sản xuất nhang quế, mở rộng cơ sở, đầu tư dạy nghề và máy móc để hỗ trợ sản xuất. Không chỉ phát triển nhang quế, các sản phẩm đồ mỹ nghệ từ quế như bình, chén, hộp đựng trà, hộp đựng tăm… sản xuất từ vỏ quế cũng được chú trọng đầu tư.

*Mạch nha* : Mạch nha Quảng Ngãi ngọt, thanh dịu, bổ lành, không ngọt gắt như đường nên ăn được nhiều. Mạch nha nấu kỹ có thể để được lâu chuyên chở đi xa được, là món ăn vừa ngon vừa rẻ, đậm đà hương vị quê hương. Nhiều khách ra Bắc vào Nam qua Quảng Ngãi đều mua năm, ba lon để làm quà. Mạch nha Thi Phổ – Mộ Đức là thứ mach nha có chất đường lấy từ gạo nếp, có độ dẻo nhưng không dai, có màu vàng trong như mật, vị ngọt thanh, thơm ngon mùi nếp. Người ta thường dùng mộng lúa để làm mạch nha, chính vì thế mà tên mạch nha có nghĩa là mộng lúa. Mạch nha có đặc tính ngọt thanh và dịu, ăn nhiều không thấy gắt, cái dẻo của mạch nha cũng khác đường non, cầm thố hay lon đựng mạch nha nghiêng qua một bên thấy mạch nha không đổ dồn, sờ không dính tay, ăn có chứa nhiều sinh tố vì dùng toàn mộng lúa pha với mộng nếp hay toàn mộng nếp thay vì mộng lúa, nên mạch nha có thể để lâu mà vẫn giữ nguyên mùi vị thơm ngon, dễ bảo quản. Mạch nha là món ăn rất bổ nhờ có nhiều sinh tố, hợp tì vị, nhất là những người yếu dạ dày. Hoàn thành một mẻ mạch nha mất thời gian khá lâu, tốn nhiều công sức, nhọc người làm lắm nhưng không thu được lợi nhuận cao, đủ sống qua ngày thôi! Thế nhưng chỉ cần thấy được thành quả của mình là những lon mạch nha thơm ngon, quyến rũ lòng người, là đặc sản của một xứ sở thì dù có khó khăn, mệt mỏi, vất vả bao nhiêu những người thợ làm kẹo mạch nha cũng thấy ấm áp lòng và có thêm nghị lực, niềm vui để sống tiếp với một nghề thủ công truyền thống của Quảng Ngãi.

*Đường phèn* : Quảng Ngãi là xứ sở của mía đường, từ xưa đã có câu ví: “ngọt như đường cát, mát như đường phèn, trong trắng đường bông, thơm ngon đường phổi”.Người ta thường dùng đường phèn với nước trà để tiếp khách quí, hay để làm quà . Ðường phèn chưng với chanh, quất, chữa được bệnh ho, viêm họng rất hiệu quả. Ðường phèn rất bổ đối với người già, người bệnh tật. Đường phèn là loại đặc sản nổi tiếng của Quảng Ngãi. Đường ở dạng kết tinh trong suốt, tựa như những thỏi thạch anh, với nhiều hạt đường hình lập thể. Khi ăn, thỏi đường phèn vỡ ra, giòn tan, vị ngọt thanh, thấm dịu vào đầu lưỡi. Cách nấu đường phèn tuy còn ở dạng thủ công nhưng rất sạch sẽ, tinh khiết. Có sạch, có tinh thì cục đường mới trong, mới đẹp. Kỹ thuật nấu đường phèn phức tạp nhất trong số các loại đường đặc sản.

*Đường phổi* : Tên gọi đường phổi xuất phát từ hình dạng thỏi đường tựa như lá phổi. Đường phổi màu trắng vàng, mịn xốp, sạch sẽ ưa nhìn. Đường phổi là đặc sản riêng của Quảng Ngãi. Những miếng đường phổi hình khối vuông hay khối chữ nhật có màu vàng sậm hay màu vàng đất sét, rất giòn, vị ngọt thanh. Nói đến đặc sản làm từ đường, ngoài đường phèn phải kể đến loại đường phổi. Huyện Vạn Tường  là địa phương làm ra loại đường nổi tiếng này. Đường phổi được nấu từ đường mật mía nhưng đòi hỏi ở nhiệt độ cao để làm “chết” mật. Nấu đường phổi phải tốn nhiều dầu phụng để làm cho trơn đường và nước vôi tinh lọc để loại bỏ tạp chất cũng như cho thêm trứng vào để tạo hương vị. Mật mía đem vào lò nấu cho đến khi đông đặc đến mức độ cần có, người ta nhấc chảo đường ra khỏi lò và bắt đầu giai đoạn chủ yếu. Chọn một vị trí vững chắc, đặt chảo đường vừa nấu lên đó và một người thợ khỏe mạnh dùng “bạng” đánh theo vòng tròn quanh chảo đường. Khi đường nổi tăm, người thợ càng ra sức đánh nhanh và mạnh hơn để tinh thể đường giãn nở, làm đường nở phồng lên.

*Chim mía* : Chim mía là tên gọi chung các loại chim ngủ trong những đồng mía bạt ngàn ở Quảng Ngãi như chim chéo, chim én, chìa vôi, dồng dộc, chào mào, áo đà…, trong đó chim chéo có thịt thơm ngon và to nhất.
Mùa đánh bắt chim mía kéo dài từ tháng 8 đến tháng 4 năm sau. Dụng cụ bắt chim chỉ cần lưới và sào sài. Tùy theo vị trí và thời điểm người ta chọn cách đánh lưới rập, đánh lưới kép hay đánh lưới giương. Có nhiều cách chế biến món ăn chim mía. Thông thường là tẩm ướp gia vị hương, muối, tiêu bột xong cho vào chảo mỡ chiên khô hoặc dồn thịt heo nạc vào bụng chim hấp cách thủy, hay cho chim và gia vị vào trứng vịt rồi đem chưng. Nhưng ngon nhất vẫn là món chim mía nướng, chỉ cần cho lá chanh, lá sả, muối ớt vào bụng chim xong kẹp vào thanh tre tươi hoặc xỏ xâu rồi nướng trên than hồng.

*Mắm nhum* : Mắm nhum là món ăn quí hiếm. Nhum sống trong các gành đá ven biển ở Quảng Ngãi, nhưng nhiều nhất là vùng Lý Sơn, Sa Huỳnh, Mỹ Á. Nhum có hình dạng như quả cầu gai, đường kính từ 8 – 10cm, dày 3 – 4cm, và có nhiều loại: nhum mỡ, nhum bạc, nhum ta…, đặc biệt chỉ nhum ta, có vỏ màu đen là muối mắm được. Nhum bắt về, dùng dao bổ đôi rồi lấy thanh tre nhỏ, mỏng nạo vòng quanh, tách thịt ra khỏi vỏ. Thịt nhum trắng hồng kết thành 6 – 8 múi. Nhum có thể ăn sống, kho, trộn thêm trứng và gia vị để chưng hoặc tráng chả. Muốn muối mắm thì cho thịt nhum vào thẩu, rắc một ít muối hạt lên trên. Khoảng 10 ngày sau là có thể dùng được. Để giữ được hương vị riêng của mắm nhum người ta hạn chế gia vị, thường chỉ có tỏi Lý Sơn và tiêu nguyên hạt. Dùng mắm nhum để ăn với bún, chấm rau, nhưng ngon nhất là với thịt heo ba chỉ cuốn bánh tráng. Mắm nhum còn gọi là “mắm tiến”, vì ngày xưa mắm nhum được dùng để dâng cho vua.

*Rau câu Lý Sơn* : Lý Sơn có vành đai san hô bao quanh đảo khá rộng. Chính gành san hô này là nơi ở và sinh sôi nảy nở của ốc, mực, cá, tôm… tạo nên đặc sản biển để những ai đi xa lâu ngày trở về đều không khỏi thèm thuồng đặc sản quê hương nổi tiếng là rau câu. Rau câu ngâm trong nước sạch chừng nửa giờ, thay nước vài lần, đem luộc vừa chín, cho rau thơm vào rồi bày ra đĩa. Màu xanh của ngò, húng, quế… quyện lấy màu vàng vàng, trắng trắng của rau câu non, chỉ nhìn thấy đã ngon rồi, đố ai không tứa nước bọt. Rau câu được chấm với nước cá kho mặn, nhai nghe dai dai, giòn giòn sao mà quyến rũ. Ăn như thế đã ngon rồi, nhưng mới chỉ là hương vị quê nhà mộc mạc. Để ngon hơn rắc thêm ít đậu phộng rang giã vừa nhỏ, sẽ ngon không còn chỗ chê và đó mới là đặc sản.Rau câu khô dai hơn, ít giòn, nhưng vẫn ngon không kém và vẫn luôn hấp dẫn.

*Ngoài ra Quảng Ngãi còn nổi tiếng với các loại đặc sản như* : Cá cơm, cá thài bai sông Trà, gỏi cá cơm, bánh ít lá gai, bánh nổ, ốc tượng đảo Lý Sơn, …

----------

